# [Risolto] problema con la freccia indietro di firefox

## conoscenza

Ciao ragazzi,

uso firefox, sia su XFCE che su GNOME.

Mentre su Gnome è tutto ok, su XFCE4, aprendo firefox non mi compare la freccia per tornare indietro nelle pagine visualizzate!

Ho provato a riemergere firefox, ma niente... 

come posso risolvere?Last edited by conoscenza on Tue May 08, 2012 12:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## darkmanPPT

che strano problema...

ma se lanci firefox da shell, ti dice almeno qualche errore? (intendo sulla shell).

non è che hai disabilitato la barra? il tasto avanti c'è? il tasto refresh c'è?

----------

## conoscenza

Grazie per aver risposto.

Oltre ad essere strano è anche molto fastidioso: si devono aprire i link in altre schede, indietro non si torna!

Lanciando firefox da shell ottengo: (con XFCE4)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> gianpy@localhost ~ $ firefox 
> 
> (firefox:4963): GLib-GIO-CRITICAL **: g_loadable_icon_load: assertion `G_IS_LOADABLE_ICON (icon)' failed
> ...

 

Il tasto refresh è a fine "barra di navigazione" e c'è.

Se è possibile postare screenshot ne posto uno cosi magari è più chiara come situazione.

Ora provo ad avviare la sessione con gnome e vedo se da gli stessi errori...

EDIT: su gnome, dove infatti tutto funziona regolarmente e le frecce avanti e indietro sono visibili, non vi è alcun errore!

EDIT2: se vi può essere utile uso firefox 10.0.3.

----------

## Zizo

Il problema probabilmente è dovuto alla mancanza delle icone per i due pulsanti in questione. Queste non vengono installate con firefox, ma con il tema gtk in uso. Che versione delle librerie gtk hai installato?

----------

## conoscenza

Sono un po' neofita. Perdonami.

Che pacchetto dovrei cercare:

eix gtk+?

----------

## darkmanPPT

prova a cambiare il tema gtk.

gtk-theme-switch.

mettine un'altro. io ad esempio uso clearlooks. secondo me è solo un discorso di path che non vengono caricati.

magari cambiando, si aggiorna  :Wink: 

----------

## conoscenza

ok. 

emergo gtk-theme-switch che non ho e provo a cambiare il tema.

Provo e faccio sapere. 

Grazie!  :Wink: 

----------

## conoscenza

anche cambiano il tema, il danno persiste...

----------

## darkmanPPT

sicuro di non avere librerie scazzate?

del tipo, 

```
revdep-rebuild -i -p
```

 ti da qualcosa da sistemare?

(revdep-rebuild si trova nel pacchetto gentoolkit)

----------

## conoscenza

No, guarda:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> localhost ~ # revdep-rebuild -i -p
> 
>  * Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild
> ...

 

Stavo pensando, visto che su gnome è tutto okay, non è che centra qualcosa col profilo?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> localhost ~ # eselect profile list
> 
> Available profile symlink targets:
> ...

 

...che magari essendo settato su gnome, crea questo problema in xfce?

----------

## bandreabis

Non ho compreso bene se il problema si presenta anche con un profilo nuovo di firefox.

----------

## conoscenza

Cosa significa e soprattutto come si fa "profilo nuovo di firefox"?

----------

## bandreabis

```
firefox -P
```

 da console: Crea profilo...

----------

## conoscenza

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> firefox -P
> ```
> ...

 

anche creando un nuovo profilo il problema persiste.

----------

## pingoo

Non credo, ma non è che dipende dal tema delle icone o hai provato a cambiare anche quello?

----------

## conoscenza

il tema l'ho provato a cambiare con gtk-theme-switch, ma niente.

grazie per le risposte, ma non so proprio da cosa possa dipendere.

Ho provato a cercare in google quei messaggi d'errore ma non dice nulla...

----------

## djinnZ

Equery check sulle dipedenze di FF e dei temi, mi sa che qualche file sul sistema e' andato a donnine allegre...  :Wink: 

----------

## conoscenza

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Equery check sulle dipedenze di FF e dei temi, mi sa che qualche file sul sistema e' andato a donnine allegre... 

 

anche se avviando gnome, funziona tutto perfettamente?

sono niubbo, quindi chiedo prima di eseguire.

Devo dare:

equery check firefox

equery check *theme*

?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

magari non serve, ma tanto per provare potresti installare un tema nuovo di firefox "Strumenti -> Componenti Aggiuntivi -> Aspetto" ...

----------

## conoscenza

con gli ultimi aggiornamenti si è risolto da solo.

Ora è tutto ok.

Cosa faccio: metto risolto lo stesso?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

certo!

----------

## conoscenza

fatto!  :Wink: 

----------

